# first cobia off navarre



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Heard they got the first one this season today. I saw a picture but can anyone confirm? Not trying to start any thing just want to know if the picture was actually from today.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Heard the same rumor


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Half hitch has the picture on Facebook


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

confirmed. Seen the pic.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Seen a pic but no details about when or where the fish was caught. I would think first Cobia of the season would be mentioned somewhere.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

It is true. caught at navarre pier this morning. 32 lbs. 

GAME ON!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet, sunny warm weather most of this week should help more be caught soon!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Fly rod?


----------



## easywaters (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cobia caught Navarre Pier 3/16*

32 lb cobia caught 11am Monday March 16th off Navarre Pier. Water temp 64 degrees


----------



## easywaters (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cobia caught 3/16 nav pier*

32 lbs. caught 11am, shallow water. fish on


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*Fly rod*

On a fly rod, That's it I'm going to have to get all new gear. I knew I had been doing something wrong. lol


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

not a fly rod. looks like a VS


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

gkram180 said:


> not a fly rod. looks like a VS


Yep, vanstaal for sure. It looks like it's going to be crazy at the piers now!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is hard to stay at my desk today, I am soo ill with Spring Fever!!!

The first Cobia is now caught, next, it will be "We got a limit of Pompanos for all 6 of us"!!!

Hello Again!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going out to the dock to fish with my son's this evening after work, spring fever is in full swing after walking outside and experiencing the sunny 76 degree weather!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats to the guy and his VS.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's hop'in ya'll catch one of these!
http://www.floridasportsman.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/13/files/offshore/girls-cobia.jpg


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

*First Cobe*

Congrats Dalton!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

A week earlier than last year.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

*First Cobe!!!*

Dalton Morrison on the rod
Josh Redding on the gaff
11am
Game On!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Here's hop'in ya'll catch one of these!
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/13/files/offshore/girls-cobia.jpg


 I'll take all 3!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Your married Their all Mine!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Full Pull caught a 54 lb fish today out of Destin.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Full pull


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.....is it time to go off of Pensacola?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------

